# My 2014 Scott Addict



## sadhappy (Nov 20, 2013)

Made a couple of upgrades while I had the wallet open. Had a full fit done as well. I'm going from a giant defy so I expect the more aggressive riding position is going to cause some soreness until i get used to it.

Quit a bit lighter than my old whip. Road feel is completely different of course, coming from an aluminum bike. Biggest difference I noticed was when I stood up out of the saddle and hammered the pedals the bike had no give at all, very stiff and snappy. 


Taking her home from the shop:










Off the rack and ready to roll inside:










Christmas came early!


----------



## dje31 (Apr 2, 2008)

Very nice score. Nigel Tufnel of Spinal Tap would be proud: "None more black."


----------



## sadhappy (Nov 20, 2013)

dje31 said:


> Very nice score. Nigel Tufnel of Spinal Tap would be proud: "None more black."


Ha! Too bad it doesn't makes my lungs go up to 11.

Thanks for the compliment. 

-s


----------



## outcast2 (Feb 22, 2012)

all I can say is nice


----------



## mann2 (Oct 16, 2012)

@sadhappy, that bike looks fierce! May I ask what wheelsets those are?


----------



## sadhappy (Nov 20, 2013)

mann2 said:


> @sadhappy, that bike looks fierce! May I ask what wheelsets those are?


Those are Reynolds assaults. I think they look a lot cooler without the stickers so I peeled 'em off.


----------



## sadhappy (Nov 20, 2013)

I've got about 350 miles on the bike and all I can say is wow. It's a big leap up from a 105 equipped aluminum bike. The good thing about starting with a 600 dollar road bike, upgrading the group after a few thousand miles, then stepping to a hi mod carbon ultrega machine, is I really appreciate having a nice bike. If I had started out with a pricey machine I don't think it would be the same.

The giant twists like a pretzel when I come out the saddle and mash the pedals, a definate delay from the moment force was appplied til the bike responds. This thing, it's immediate, can't feel any flex at all. Plus my center of gravity is farther forward (due to didference in geometry I reckon?), so I don't have to throw my weight forward when I come out of the saddle; i'm already in the right spot when I lift up. All very helpful for riding with a fast group.

I also love the road feel. The aluminum bike was pretty harsh by comparison, matters on a long ride. When the asphault is smooth the addict glides, when it's bumpy you get the feedback but you don't feel like the fillings are going to rattle out of your teeth. There's one particular stretch of road that I used to dread and I don't even think about it now.

I'm so stoked. Great machine.


----------



## kneejerk (Feb 2, 2007)

Aluminum frames are pretty stiff in general... you might have had a "soft" wheel on that there Alu. bike!?... comparing road bikes is sometimes like comparing apples with apples... biggest differences are usually weight, geometry and component functions.... and don't forget the build quality.


----------

